
Ask HN: Whats your favorite backpack for everyday carry? - vuln
My current backpack is falling apart and can&#x27;t neatly contain all my my daily carry anymore. My current job is Network Security so I have a lot of accessories​ (red team, blue team daily carry laptop, work laptop, various usbs, antennas, wireless cards, etc). I need something that is going to hold up and not break the bank as I will probably  pick up a new one  as an &#x27;early birthday present&#x27; to myself. I was just wondering what everyone else was using. Thanks for the input!
======
dyukqu
I guess you would like to see this thread: "Ask HN: Do you carry a backpack?
Which one?" \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369197)

------
joefarish
I'd strongly recommend you check out
[http://www.carryology.com](http://www.carryology.com) for all sorts of bag
reviews.

They are currently doing their 2017 awards, which are broken down by category
such as best work backpack - [http://www.carryology.com/best-work-backpack-
top-10-the-fift...](http://www.carryology.com/best-work-backpack-top-10-the-
fifth-annual-carry-awards/)

------
akeruu
I might be a tad late to the game, but I'm really happy with my Wenger.
Specifically this one :
[http://wenger.swissluggage.com/proddetail.asp?prod=600628](http://wenger.swissluggage.com/proddetail.asp?prod=600628)

I previously used one from SwissGear too but found the Wenger a bit more
robust for my commute heavy life.

------
ng-user
Spend the money and get a GORUCK GR1

~~~
miguelrochefort
I've had one for 2 years. I loved it.

Then it got stolen. I don't think I'll buy another one. It's heavy and
abrasive.

Right now I'm looking at Tom Bihn's Synapse 19/25\. I'm also considering the
ubiquitous Jansport SuperBreak.

------
pedrodelfino
I have been using SwissGear Maxxum 16" Computer Backpack (Red) since 2013
(January). I really like this backpack:

[https://www.bhphotovideo.com/images/images1000x1000/swissgea...](https://www.bhphotovideo.com/images/images1000x1000/swissgear_ga_7303_13f00_maxxum_16_computer_backpack_1005553.jpg)

------
PaulHoule
Looking at your list of stuff, I'll offer the cautionary tale that walking
around with a big backpack can cause injuries.

About a year ago I went to NYC for a business trip with a heavily loaded
backpack and wound up twisting my ankle; this slowed me down for at least six
months and still hurts a little on a bad day. A few years back I had a similar
incident where I tripped while carrying a heavy backpack and smacked one of my
quadriceps on the sidewalk. I managed to walk a mile and a half to work, but
when I got out of my chair I found I couldn't walk. At the urgent care I got a
prescription for Percocet, which was a big help; I was off my feet for 2
weeks, but the injury healed pretty quickly.

As a result, I reduced what I carry and developed some travelling methods to
minimize weight, such as "living off the land" as much as possible, putting
any pills I take for a day in a separate pill bottle that I throw away when it
is empty.

------
1ba9115454
I actually don't carry anything apart from a thin wallet and my smartphone.

Everything else is in the cloud and I have a computer at my desk.

------
fujvvvv
Arcteryx Blade 20

